# Kindle Oasis with Len Edgerly Q&A Pt 2: Finished! Thanks, Len!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*Coming up: The second Q&A Session with Len Edgerly of the Kindle Chronicles Podcast!*
The conversation starts here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234760.msg3272275.html#msg3272275

~~~
*
April 26, 2016: Announcement post*

Len Edgerly, founder of the Kindle Chronicles Podcast will host his second Q&A session in just a few days: Tuesday, April 26 starting at 8 pm (EDT). The conversation starts with this post:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234760.msg3272275.html#msg3272275

Kboard members, the first session went great! We're doing it again! We're going to have a new thread to make it easier for Len to be sure he doesn't miss anything, but you can find the first Q&A here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234392.0.html

Len was in New York City for the Oasis announcement and had a chance to use the device. For the next session on April 26, he hopes to have a new Oasis in hand and can answer specific questions that people might have. It will also be the night before many people start receiving their new Oasis devices--very exciting!

To learn more, you can listen to the Kindle Chronicles Podcast: http://www.thekindlechronicles.com
He mentions the KBoards chat about 14 minutes in on his latest podcast.

You can find the first Q&A here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234392.0.html

If you have an Echo, just say, "Alexa, play Kindle Chronicles on TuneIn."

Len also has two videos to watch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EGIjiqYLRA

and:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=178arcourAs

The Q&A will take place in this thread. If you're interested, I suggest you bookmark this thread (using our KBoards bookmark feature in the menus, or with your browser's bookmark tool). You may also want to use the Notify button to be alerted to updates to this thread.

Thanks for being members of KBoards!

Looking forward to the conversation with all KBoards members!

--the KB mod staff


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a question. I've got a Voyage and the recent Fire Reader Edition that a couple of months ago was the hot topic with the blue light whatever for reading at night. Both are set to Caecilia font at the 4th from smallest font size with margins and line spacing both at their narrowest. In the book We Die Alone, chapter 4 the first page, the Voyage shows 1 paragraph and one sentence. The Fire RE shows 1 paragraph and 9 sentences thanks to the larger screen. My question is since the specs appear the same do the screens of the Voyage and Oasis show the same amount of text when viewing the same book at the same font settings and if not, what is the amount of difference? So, maybe already asked and answered and I haven't found it and if not is it possible to find that out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking forward to Len coming by again tomorrow night!  He hopefully is getting his review Kindle today!

I'm looking forward to him confirming that the cover folds back easily (as we've seen in a video) and I know members have questions about the display of % on battery life--when it appears as it's visible in some screen shots and not in others.

Betsy


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it Monday yet? Is it Monday yet? It's almost Tuesday here 

I'm hoping for some little pre Q&A titbits LOL


----------



## sidboggle (Apr 25, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looking forward to Len coming by again tomorrow night! He hopefully is getting his review Kindle today!
> 
> I'm looking forward to him confirming that the cover folds back easily (as we've seen in a video) and I know members have questions about the display of % on battery life--when it appears as it's visible in some screen shots and not in others.
> 
> Betsy


I only just came across the Kindle Chronicles and Len's videos. Good stuff and be interesting to have more of his input.

One of the German videos I saw appeared to show the % battery of kindle and cover only when the cover is connected. When the cover was removed the % battery disappeared for both.

My only reservation about the design of the Oasis is how well that tiny battery is going to hold up to constant recharging by the cover battery. I guess it has been strenuously tested by Amazon but I would imagine that it will inevitably have a shorter overall lifespan. Although by the time the battery has packed up I will probably have replaced it with next years Kindle Tapir.....


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

sidboggle said:


> My only reservation about the design of the Oasis is how well that tiny battery is going to hold up to constant recharging by the cover battery. I guess it has been strenuously tested by Amazon but I would imagine that it will inevitably have a shorter overall lifespan. Although by the time the battery has packed up I will probably have replaced it with next years Kindle Tapir.....


I've done a bit of reading about batteries over the years and from what I've read this is a valid point but a small one. It's the same as keeping a laptop plugged in all the time in that it does shorten the life of the battery. But it's not as bad as it seems.

Lithium ion batteries are typically good for between 500 and 1000 full charges, or twice that many half charges or 4 times that many 1/4 charges. When they're fully charged they have circuitry that stops the charger but since they self-discharge even when they aren't being used they're getting charged pretty often and using up those 500 to 1000 charges.

They typically discharge about 3% a month so that's not as bad as it might seem. If we're regularly using a device the wasted charges do to self-discharge are trivial compared to the charges resulting from use. In the case of a device that's not used much that can make a bigger difference.

I've been using devices with lithium ion batteries for years and being a retired gadget lover with lots of time to spend on them i have a lot of such devices. I still have most of my early MP3 players and portable media players. I almost never use them anymore and I charge their batteries about once a month. It's pretty rare for one to get bad enough that it doesn't hold a charge for a month. Usually they're nearly full at the end of a month even if they're 10 years old.

I also have a couple of battery operated Bluetooth speakers that have been continually plugged in nearly all the time for over 5 years. I do unplug them from time to time to use them elsewhere and their batteries don't last as long as they did when they were new but they're still just fine.

I gave away my Palm Tungsten E2 to a friend about 5 years ago and he insists on leaving it plugged in all the time. He recently told me it's battery is starting to go bad. It'll only hold a charge for about an hour now. He's opted not to replace it. They came out in 2005 and I bought it shortly after it came out so it's at least 10 years old and has been plugged in constantly for about 5 years before it started going bad.

I used to worry a lot about that but I've come to realize that for the most part by the time the batteries are gone the devices are already fairly useless. A Palm E2 is hardly useless by itself but it's completely useless in these days of cheap cell phones.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Member jeremleb just posted Len's unbox ing video in another thread!


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm having a very dur moment, I keep looking at the date in the corner of my screen and going 'it's the 26th when will it start'...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shapeshifter said:


> I'm having a very dur moment, I keep looking at the date in the corner of my screen and going 'it's the 26th when will it start'...


Just under 14 hours....


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

11am my time, love when things happen during the day, most of the time it's somewhere between 2-5am


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

2PM right now in Normandy, I'll be quite dephased after the Q&A !


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you just live watch this thread or is there an actual chatbot somewhere?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Scarpad said:


> Do you just live watch this thread or is there an actual chatbot somewhere?


Len will be logging on and answering questions/chatting in the thread. We do have a chat room . . . but that gets kind of chaotic. This will be much more controlled.

You might want to check out the thread from last week: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234392.0.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scarpad said:


> Do you just live watch this thread or is there an actual chatbot somewhere?


What Ann said. Plus while we can generate a transcript from chat, the thread will be here for people to read later and will be easier to follow.

Be prepared to refresh the page often so that you can see the new questions and answers as they appear!

Betsy


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

Some news of Len 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725057613885542401


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jeremleb said:


> Some news of Len
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/725057613885542401


So . . . . has he posted a further review video? Besides the one last week and the unboxing? I just looked and didn't see anything -- but maybe he's not allowed to make it live until the official release day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So . . . . has he posted a further review video? Besides the one last week and the unboxing? I just looked and didn't see anything -- but maybe he's not allowed to make it live until the official release day.


Well, he just got the thing yesterday. I got the impression he was going to take some time to do a proper review.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, he just got the thing yesterday. I got the impression he was going to take some time to do a proper review.
> 
> Betsy


I ask because the tweet Jeremie linked to (in the post just before mine) implied he'd done a more complete review video . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I ask because the tweet Jeremie linked to (in the post just before mine) implied he'd done a more complete review video . . . .


Ah. See that now--it didn't come up when I first click the link--an earlier tweet did. It said something like "three hours to go" so maybe soon.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LDB said:


> Here's a question. I've got a Voyage and the recent Fire Reader Edition that a couple of months ago was the hot topic with the blue light whatever for reading at night. Both are set to Caecilia font at the 4th from smallest font size with margins and line spacing both at their narrowest. In the book We Die Alone, chapter 4 the first page, the Voyage shows 1 paragraph and one sentence. The Fire RE shows 1 paragraph and 9 sentences thanks to the larger screen. My question is since the specs appear the same do the screens of the Voyage and Oasis show the same amount of text when viewing the same book at the same font settings and if not, what is the amount of difference? So, maybe already asked and answered and I haven't found it and if not is it possible to find that out? Thanks in advance.


SInce you posted this question in here I thought I post this link for you. Someone on mobilereads got their oasis and they posted a large picture of the Oasis and the Voyage side by side with same book, same font and same everything and it fits the same on both. Here go look.
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3306773#post3306773

hope this answers at least this question for you


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi KBoards, I have been reading the questions up so far and preparing answers. I will begin uploading them now. My YouTube video has about 15 more minutes of uploading for the 17-minute Oasis review I prepared today. I did it in 1080p, so the views of the screen comparisons of Oasis, Voyage, and Paperwhite would be as useful as possible. I hope YouTube doesn't choke on it at the last minute. Fingers crossed. I think this is the link that will have it when the process completes: https://youtu.be/Xd8IOMPAKw0 .


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

LDB said:


> Here's a question. I've got a Voyage and the recent Fire Reader Edition that a couple of months ago was the hot topic with the blue light whatever for reading at night. Both are set to Caecilia font at the 4th from smallest font size with margins and line spacing both at their narrowest. In the book We Die Alone, chapter 4 the first page, the Voyage shows 1 paragraph and one sentence. The Fire RE shows 1 paragraph and 9 sentences thanks to the larger screen. My question is since the specs appear the same do the screens of the Voyage and Oasis show the same amount of text when viewing the same book at the same font settings and if not, what is the amount of difference? So, maybe already asked and answered and I haven't found it and if not is it possible to find that out? Thanks in advance.


Hi LDB, I tried comparing pages on Voyage and Oasis in the same book (The Secret Agent by Joseph Conrad) , same font (Bookerly) third from largest, and same line spacing and margins. Starting at the beginning of Chapter 5, I get the exact same pages until the third page, when the hyphenation is slightly different on the last line. It's "bitter-" on the Oasis and "bit-" on the Voyage. The lines then are exactly the same on the following page, except for the second halves of those words. About four pages later there is another difference, with about four extra characters appearing on the last line of the Oasis page. Interesting. I thought the pages on Oasis and Voyage were exactly the same size, but there seems to be some differences that creep in.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looking forward to Len coming by again tomorrow night! He hopefully is getting his review Kindle today!
> 
> I'm looking forward to him confirming that the cover folds back easily (as we've seen in a video) and I know members have questions about the display of % on battery life--when it appears as it's visible in some screen shots and not in others.
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy, the cover on the Oasis does fold back easily. It does not form any kind of a stand for the Oasis, like the Origami case for the Voyage. I never got used to how that one did not feel like the natural way to open a book. This case is more book-like, but I think at home I will take the case off and read the Oasis on its own, the better to enjoy the weighting of it in the reading hand. 
When I tap on the quick settings icon at the top of the screen on the Oasis, it takes me to the light brightness bar and shows the battery level in the Kindle and in the case. It also shows if either or both of them are being charged.
On the home screen, I see a battery icon at the upper right but not a percentage indicator.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Len!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

sidboggle said:


> I only just came across the Kindle Chronicles and Len's videos. Good stuff and be interesting to have more of his input.
> 
> One of the German videos I saw appeared to show the % battery of kindle and cover only when the cover is connected. When the cover was removed the % battery disappeared for both.
> 
> My only reservation about the design of the Oasis is how well that tiny battery is going to hold up to constant recharging by the cover battery. I guess it has been strenuously tested by Amazon but I would imagine that it will inevitably have a shorter overall lifespan. Although by the time the battery has packed up I will probably have replaced it with next years Kindle Tapir.....


Hi sidboggle, I just tried separating the cover from the Oasis, and you're right-that removes the dual battery level display. All that shows in the quick settings is the brightness bar. When I dock the battery and Kindle again, the two battery displays appear. In this case, it shows the Kindle charging from the cover but no charge going into the cover.
Interesting point you raise about the Oasis battery getting worn down by constant recharging. I noticed just a few minutes ago that the Kindle battery was NOT being charged by the cover, even though the Kindle battery was not at 100 percent. It might be set to draw charge from the cover only at a certain level.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

barryem said:


> I've done a bit of reading about batteries over the years and from what I've read this is a valid point but a small one. It's the same as keeping a laptop plugged in all the time in that it does shorten the life of the battery. But it's not as bad as it seems.
> 
> Lithium ion batteries are typically good for between 500 and 1000 full charges, or twice that many half charges or 4 times that many 1/4 charges. When they're fully charged they have circuitry that stops the charger but since they self-discharge even when they aren't being used they're getting charged pretty often and using up those 500 to 1000 charges.
> 
> ...


Hi barryem, thanks for the info on lithium ion batteries. I have vaguely wondered if I should be leaving my devices unplugged more than I do. You make it seem as if I am not significantly depleting them, so I will continue to "top off" the batteries on my devices so they are at full strength when I venture forth untethered to power.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Hi Betsy, the cover on the Oasis does fold back easily. It does not form any kind of a stand for the Oasis, like the Origami case for the Voyage. I never got used to how that one did not feel like the natural way to open a book. This case is more book-like, but I think at home I will take the case off and read the Oasis on its own, the better to enjoy the weighting of it in the reading hand.
> When I tap on the quick settings icon at the top of the screen on the Oasis, it takes me to the light brightness bar and shows the battery level in the Kindle and in the case. It also shows if either or both of them are being charged.
> On the home screen, I see a battery icon at the upper right but not a percentage indicator.


Thanks, Len! I never got the Origami case for my Voyage. I was never a fan of the Origami case on my Fire. We have a lot of very excited folks here who are expecting their KOs tomorrow! Great fun to have a conversation here!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

The video review I did of the Oasis is taking a really long time uploading to YouTube. I hope I didn't mess up the parameters. Ah well. A watched pot etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I think this is the link that will have it when the process completes: https://youtu.be/Xd8IOMPAKw0 .


"Still processing this video"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Hi sidboggle, I just tried separating the cover from the Oasis, and you're right-that removes the dual battery level display. All that shows in the quick settings is the brightness bar. When I dock the battery and Kindle again, the two battery displays appear. In this case, it shows the Kindle charging from the cover but no charge going into the cover.


Interesting! I think I'll most likely read in the cover, but we'll see!

There were some early reports that the cover had its own USB connector, but it appears that's not true? The cover is charged by putting it on the Oasis and then charging both?

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Did you get a chance to read for an extended amount of time at one sitting?  Does the Oasis disappear more than the Voyage when you are reading?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "Still processing this video"


Sigh. It's driving me crazy. By the time it's up at YouTube everyone will have their own Oasis! I need to buff my YouTube uploading skills apparently.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone! I have arrived--sorry for being 6 minutes late! LOL


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting! I think I'll most likely read in the cover, but we'll see!
> 
> There were some early reports that the cover had its own USB connector, but it appears that's not true? The cover is charged by putting it on the Oasis and then charging both?
> 
> Betsy


That's right. I think I had that one wrong, misremembering the Oasis I saw at the product demo. There is no USB charging port in the cover. You need to have the cover connected to the Oasis and the Oasis plugged into power in order to charge. At that point, they both show as charging at the same time.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hi Everyone! I have arrived--sorry for being 6 minutes late! LOL


Hi Leslie! You are more on time for this one than I was for the last one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Hi Leslie! You are more on time for this one than I was for the last one!


And Len was early today!

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> Did you get a chance to read for an extended amount of time at one sitting? Does the Oasis disappear more than the Voyage when you are reading?


I don't usually read for a long sitting, unlike my wife who can read for hours on end without taking a break. In the past day I have certainly enjoyed reading on the Oasis more than the Voyage. To say that I disappeared more into what I was reading on the Oasis may be stretching it, but the functioning of the next page button on the Oasis is much better, IMO. You forget about it more than is possible with the touchy press bar on the Voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know the Oasis is 2 oz lighter than the Voyage -- or thereabouts -- is it noticable? How about when in the cover. How does Oasis in cover compare to Voyage in cover?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I received the notice an hour or two ago that my Oasis is on its way and will be delivered tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it!

One thing I am wondering about--I do like the Origami cover and read my Voyage propped up. I get annoyed that I can't prop my iPad mini in Portrait mode. So I am really wondering about the Oasis and what I think...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> To say that I disappeared more into what I was reading on the Oasis may be stretching it, but the functioning of the next page button on the Oasis is much better, IMO. You forget about it more than is possible with the touchy press bar on the Voyage.


Can you confirm how the page buttons behave when you rotate the device when switch hands? If, when held on the right side, and the page forward is the top button, say, when rotated so the buttons are on the left for left handed reading, is the page forward button on the top or bottom?

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I know the Oasis is 2 oz lighter than the Voyage -- or thereabouts -- is it noticable? How about when in the cover. How does Oasis in cover compare to Voyage in cover?


Without covers, the Oasis definitely feels lighter than the Voyage. With covers, I'm not sure. I use a very light slip cover for my Voyage - http://www.amazon.com/Bear-Motion-Premium-Sleeve-Kindle/dp/B00NON01OK?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage - so it's lighter than the Oasis cover. I expect I will read without the cover a lot on the Oasis, because that's when you can feel the difference of the new design the most.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I received the notice an hour or two ago that my Oasis is on its way and will be delivered tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> One thing I am wondering about--I do like the Origami cover and read my Voyage propped up. I get annoyed that I can't prop my iPad mini in Portrait mode. So I am really wondering about the Oasis and what I think...
> 
> L


A stand...


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi Len, have you found the time to compare Voyage and Oasis in a dark room (I'm thinking about the extra LEDs) ?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Len, good evening. Being someone who reads with your Voyage bare and using a sleeve, do you foresee using the Oasis case in any way other than just to store and charge it?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you confirm how the page buttons behave when you rotate the device when switch hands? If, when held on the right side, and the page forward is the top button, say, when rotated so the buttons are on the left for left handed reading, is the page forward button on the top or bottom?
> 
> Betsy


That's right, Betsy. When you flip the Oasis over, to read in the left hand instead of the right, say, the top button will be Next if that's the way it was before you flipped. It's one of the coolest things about it, to see the page reorient itself so quickly. There is no pause in reading when you shift from one hand to the other.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Len, good evening. Having had your hands on the oasis for some time now, do you foresee yourself using the case to read or reading with the oasis bare?


Good question, Stanley. I think I will be reading without the cover when I'm at home and reading with it when I'm out and about, traveling or in a coffee shop. Nighttime reading in bed is definitely better without the cover. That's when the full ergonomic benefit of the new design is most noticeable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I received the notice an hour or two ago that my Oasis is on its way and will be delivered tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> One thing I am wondering about--I do like the Origami cover and read my Voyage propped up. I get annoyed that I can't prop my iPad mini in Portrait mode. So I am really wondering about the Oasis and what I think...
> 
> L


They make super portable stands that work great: http://smile.amazon.com/HONSKY-Pocket-sized-Android-Smartphones-E-readers/dp/B00RED6CRG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1461716085&sr=8-1&keywords=flat+kindle+stand

That's just one option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's right, Betsy. When you flip the Oasis over, to read in the left hand instead of the right, say, the top button will be Next if that's the way it was before you flipped. It's one of the coolest things about it, to see the page reorient itself so quickly. There is no pause in reading when you shift from one hand to the other.


Can you lock the orientation so it doesn't switch accidentally?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Excellent. If you lay the Oasis w/case folded back on a table, does it lay perfectly flat?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

jeremleb said:


> Hi Len, have you found the time to compare Voyage and Oasis in a dark room (I'm thinking about the extra LEDs) ?


When I did my video review (still uploading, only 9 percent done), I turned off the light on my desk, so it was pretty dark. That's when I could see a noticeable difference in the contrast on the screens of the three latest Kindles. The Oasis was noticeably but not dramatically higher contrast than the Voyage, because the white background on the Oasis was whiter. The difference was even more noticeable comparing the Oasis with the PW. I think that might be because of the extra lights.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Excellent. If you lay the Oasis w/case folded back on a table, does it lay perfectly flat?


Yes.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can you lock the orientation so it doesn't switch accidentally?


I don't think so. The only option in settings is to change which button is Next and which is Previous.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I don't think so. The only option in settings is to change which button is Next and which is Previous.


Hmmm. Can't decide if I like that. The DX had automatic orientation change and it was annoying if reading in bad and you accidentally got too far sideways and the page would switch.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Len, good evening. Being someone who reads with your Voyage bare and using a sleeve, do you foresee using the Oasis case in any way other than just to store and charge it?


Stanley, I do think I will use the Oasis cover a fair amount, especially when the one I bought for myself arrives in its handsome merlot cover. The review copy Amazon sent me has a black cover, not so alluring to me.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. Can't decide if I like that. The DX had automatic orientation change and it was annoying if reading in bad and you accidentally got too far sideways and the page would switch.


I don't think it will be a problem. I just did a slow motion turn of the Oasis, as if I were switching hands. The screen did not flip until I was nearly at 180 degrees of turning. This makes me think that if you nod off and the angle changes slightly you will still have the correct orientation. It will take a quite deliberate flipping of the Oasis to trigger the orientation shift, IMO.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I don't think it will be a problem. I just did a slow motion turn of the Oasis, as if I were switching hands. The screen did not flip until I was nearly at 180 degrees of turning. This makes me think that if you nod off and the angle changes slightly you will still have the correct orientation. It will take a quite deliberate flipping of the Oasis to trigger the orientation shift, IMO.


O.K. Thanks . . . .

But . . . . I thought you could also use it in 'landscape' orientation?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmpf, I am late due to some guinea pig drama. Going back now to read the answers. 

Thanks Len for doing this again now that you have a unit in hand for perusing.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. Can't decide if I like that. The DX had automatic orientation change and it was annoying if reading in bad and you accidentally got too far sideways and the page would switch.


Ann, I think I read that you had to use the menus to get the Oasis to go to landscape mode so turning it slightly should not trip it over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I don't think it will be a problem. I just did a slow motion turn of the Oasis, as if I were switching hands. The screen did not flip until I was nearly at 180 degrees of turning. This makes me think that if you nod off and the angle changes slightly you will still have the correct orientation. It will take a quite deliberate flipping of the Oasis to trigger the orientation shift, IMO.


Ann, the screen flip on the DX was from portrait to landscape, wasn't it? Len, I think if you want landscape on the Oasis, you have to choose it from the menu--is that right? You can't change to Landscape just by rotating it?

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Len, what happens if you lay the Oasis in landscape? Does it then orient 4x?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's right, Betsy. When you flip the Oasis over, to read in the left hand instead of the right, say, the top button will be Next if that's the way it was before you flipped. It's one of the coolest things about it, to see the page reorient itself so quickly. There is no pause in reading when you shift from one hand to the other.


That's awesome. One of the recurring questions we had. *taps foot waiting for my Oasis to arrive.*

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, the screen flip on the DX was from portrait to landscape, wasn't it? Len, I think if you want landscape on the Oasis, you have to choose it from the menu--is that right? You can't change to Landscape just by rotating it?
> 
> Betsy


Ah! That explains why it didn't flip until almost upside down, as it were . . . the DX switched to all four directions so it tended to flip once you got past 45 degrees to the next compass point.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

If there are any iMovie jockeys here tonight, I could clearly use some help expediting video upload to YouTube. I created a 17-minute video in iMovie, shared it as a file choosing 1080p, Best(ProRes) and better quality. I uploaded that from my hard drive to YouTube by dragging the file to the upload window. It's 18.39 GB. If there was a way to upload a decent quality video without the file being so huge, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, the screen flip on the DX was from portrait to landscape, wasn't it? Len, I think if you want landscape on the Oasis, you have to choose it from the menu--is that right? You can't change to Landscape just by rotating it?
> 
> Betsy


That's right, Betsy. There is a "Landscape Mode" option on the menu when I look at a book page on the Oasis. That switches to landscape manually. Then when I switch the orientation from left hand to right, the accelerometer flips the landscape-sized page just the way it does a portrait-sized page. Cool!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Len, what happens if you lay the Oasis in landscape? Does it then orient 4x?


In landscape, the flip when you shift hands happens the same way as when Oasis is in portrait.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Don't mind me.  I'm wearing my invisibility cloak.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to both of you guys. It sounds like it's at least 99 and 44/100 identical between the two. I figured they would be but wanted to be certain. Thanks again.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Hmpf, I am late due to some guinea pig drama. Going back now to read the answers.
> 
> Thanks Len for doing this again now that you have a unit in hand for perusing.


Guinea pig drama sounds interesting!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonderful. How do you feel about the texture of the Oasis vs Voyage and Paperwhite? Likes and Dislikes?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Wonderful. How do you feel about the texture of the Oasis vs Voyage and Paperwhite? Likes and Dislikes?


Not sure what you mean by texture, Stanley. The glass face of the Voyage and Oasis appear identical, except for the raised next and previous page buttons on the Oasis. Back also feels the same.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Not sure what you mean by texture, Stanley. The glass face of the Voyage and Oasis appear identical, except for the raised next and previous page buttons on the Oasis. Back also feels the same.


So the screen is flush with the bezel as on the Voyage --- vs. the PW where the screen is recessed?


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

It sounds like the new KO is a knockout.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> It sounds like the new KO is a knockout.


Sure does!

The price is $290 -- at the cheapest configuration. That's $90 more than the Voyage . . . . so the question is: would you assess it as $90 better, all things considered?

(I recognize, of course, that it's a subjective thing . . . . )


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

LDB said:


> It sounds like the new KO is a knockout.


Well said!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Do the page turn buttons make a clicking sound? If, is it loud? I prefer using the touch screen. Is it awkward with the wider side?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

The hundred dollar question, Len...Is there a pleasant click that goes along with the new actual page turn buttons?  *you just beat me to it, Kathy*


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sure does!
> 
> The price is $290 -- at the cheapest configuration. That's $90 more than the Voyage . . . . so the question is: would you assess it as $90 better, all things considered?


For me, yes. The one caveat is that I have never used the automatic lighting setting on the Voyage. Since the Oasis doesn't have it--you have to set brightness manually in varying light--that could be a significant drawback for some users. I spend $90 more often than I like to admit on something that is "fun" as opposed to a rational purchase. To me, the fun factor of the Oasis makes this $90 justifiable, if not explainable to a normie.

I was also surprised that my wife Darlene, who loves her Paperwhite, thinks the Oasis is worth the $120 premium over the PW, just because she loved the feel of it so much, and the next page button. She was not tempted by the Voyage when it came out. For the Oasis, I would not want to have gotten in her way in getting one!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> The hundred dollar question, Len...Is there a pleasant click that goes along with the new actual page turn buttons?  *you just beat me to it, Kathy*


Kathy and Stanley, I suppose if you put your ear to the next page button in a silent room you might hear a sound, but it's nowhere near as loud as in earlier versions of the Kindle. No danger of keeping your bed partner awake while reading. What the button does have is an authoritative feel. You know exactly when your pressing of the button has done its work. By comparison, I was never certain what amount of pressure needed to be applied to the Voyage's page press mechanism.


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi Len, 

I've had a number of PaperWhite 1s be returned due to inconsistent screen lighting and I remember my first Kindle, the Kindle 2, had awful contrast.  There were reports the screen contrast on the Oasis was 18:7:1, below both the Paperwhite and the Voyage, but that hopefully the additional LEDs would improve the contrast.  You'd say the contrast is as good as the Voyage, if not better, due to the LEDs?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So the screen is flush with the bezel as on the Voyage --- vs. the PW where the screen is recessed?


Correct. The only thing different about the Oasis is that the next page buttons rise up higher than the screen. Everything else is the same plane, no bezel.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

(uncloaking)
The only issue I had with the Voyage involved holding it in my left hand, pressing the Page Press to go forward a page, and then accidentally touching the left side of the screen to go back a page.  It looks like your hand is far enough from the screen when holding the Oasis left-handed that you won't hit the screen.  Is that accurate?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Hi Len,
> 
> I've had a number of PaperWhite 1s be returned due to inconsistent screen lighting and I remember my first Kindle, the Kindle 2, had awful contrast. There were reports the screen contrast on the Oasis was 18:7:1, below both the Paperwhite and the Voyage, but that hopefully the additional LEDs would improve the contrast. You'd say the contrast is as good as the Voyage, if not better, due to the LEDs?


That's right. The Oasis contrast is noticeably better than the Voyage and clearly better than the PW. It must be the increased LEDs. I remember the stray gray marks at the bottom of the Touch screen, I think, when it first came out with built in light. We've come a long way from those troubles with this Oasis screen. It's absolutely uniform in the lighting, and the white is, to my eye, clearly if not mind-blowingly whiter than on the Voyage and PW.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's right. The Oasis contrast is noticeably better than the Voyage and clearly better than the PW. It must be the increased LEDs. I remember the stray gray marks at the bottom of the Touch screen, I think, when it first came out with built in light. We've come a long way from those troubles with this Oasis screen. It's absolutely uniform in the lighting, and the white is, to my eye, clearly if not mind-blowingly whiter than on the Voyage and PW.


How is it with the light lower? Still good contrast, still now shadows? How about with the light quite high?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, ryanpfw!

Betsy


----------



## ryanpfw (Apr 27, 2016)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's right. The Oasis contrast is noticeably better than the Voyage and clearly better than the PW. It must be the increased LEDs. I remember the stray gray marks at the bottom of the Touch screen, I think, when it first came out with built in light. We've come a long way from those troubles with this Oasis screen. It's absolutely uniform in the lighting, and the white is, to my eye, clearly if not mind-blowingly whiter than on the Voyage and PW.


Wonderful! My heart sank when I read that article remembering the dark gray text on the light gray background of the Kindle 2. I can't wait for my delivery tomorrow!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> (uncloaking)
> The only issue I had with the Voyage involved holding it in my left hand, pressing the Page Press to go forward a page, and then accidentally touching the left side of the screen to go back a page. It looks like your hand is far enough from the screen when holding the Oasis left-handed that you won't hit the screen. Is that accurate?


I think that's right. Also, the buttons are clearly visible and can be felt in the dark, so there is no doubt about where to press. They are located far enough from the screen that I don't think there will be accidental page advances. 
It's also great that you can reconfigure the buttons. I noticed last night that my thumb wanted to be on the lower button to advance the page, because of the more straight up and down orientation of the Oasis when reading in bed compared with reading while sitting in a chair. It was easy to reverse the buttons, so my thumb could advance the page while the Oasis rested securely in my palm.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

ryanpfw said:


> Wonderful! My heart sank when I read that article remembering the dark gray text on the light gray background of the Kindle 2. I can't wait for my delivery tomorrow!


You won't be disappointed, I'm quite sure of that!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I think that's right. Also, the buttons are clearly visible and can be felt in the dark, so there is no doubt about where to press. They are located far enough from the screen that I don't think there will be accidental page advances.
> It's also great that you can reconfigure the buttons. I noticed last night that my thumb wanted to be on the lower button to advance the page, because of the more straight up and down orientation of the Oasis when reading in bed compared with reading while sitting in a chair. It was easy to reverse the buttons, so my thumb could advance the page while the Oasis rested securely in my palm.


Do the two buttons have a different feel at all . . . or you just can tell which is which by where they are on the device. . . . I'm thinking of the voyage where the 'forward' area is longer than the 'back' area and shown by a line vs a dot.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I think that's right. Also, the buttons are clearly visible and can be felt in the dark, so there is no doubt about where to press. They are located far enough from the screen that I don't think there will be accidental page advances.
> It's also great that you can reconfigure the buttons. I noticed last night that my thumb wanted to be on the lower button to advance the page, because of the more straight up and down orientation of the Oasis when reading in bed compared with reading while sitting in a chair. It was easy to reverse the buttons, so my thumb could advance the page while the Oasis rested securely in my palm.


I didn't even think of changing the buttons depending on the way it sits in my hand. Thanks!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How is it with the light lower? Still good contrast, still now shadows? How about with the light quite high?


Good question. I just tried setting the light at 13 on both the Oasis and Voyage, about half brightness. At that level the contrast was still slightly better on the Oasis. 
At minimum light, the two screens look the same in contrast, which tells me that the light is what's improving the contrast effect at higher levels.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Good question. I just tried setting the light at 13 on both the Oasis and Voyage, about half brightness. At that level the contrast was still slightly better on the Oasis.
> At minimum light, the two screens look the same in contrast, which tells me that the light is what's improving the contrast effect at higher levels.


I understand there are some at the sides now, and not just the bottom? Are they at the top as well?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do the two buttons have a different feel at all . . . or you just can tell which is which by where they are on the device. . . . I'm thinking of the voyage where the 'forward' area is longer than the 'back' area and shown by a line vs a dot.


The buttons are the same size and have the same feel as each other, unlike the difference in page press areas on the Voyage. I like this better. The up and down location of the buttons gives all the information I need, for eyes or touch. They are also a sensible distance apart from each other.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I understand there are some at the sides now, and not just the bottom? Are they at the top as well?


The Amazon guys told me where the lights are, but I forget. I think it might have been coming from the left and right side. I just set the brightness on the Oasis at max and tried to peer into the sides to see if I could see where the light was coming from. It wasn't obvious, so it's a smooth bath of light, wherever it's coming from.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> The Amazon guys told me where the lights are, but I forget. I think it might have been coming from the left and right side. I just set the brightness on the Oasis at max and tried to peer into the sides to see if I could see where the light was coming from. It wasn't obvious, so it's a smooth bath of light, wherever it's coming from.


Wow. . . . that's telling . .. 'cause I can totally see the individual lights on the Voyage if I go looking . . . though they work to light the screen just fine, of course.

Actually -- I take that back . . . it's not as clear on the Voyage because of the lack of recess . . . . sorry.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

One of the break-out diagrams I saw over the last weeks showed all the LEDs in the wider part of the bezel so they are all on one side.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Answer to Garrett Riley, who is having trouble posting a question so he texted it to me: Sorry, even a Harvard guy can't figure out how to make it May 4th! Once this video uploads to YouTube (30 percent so far) you will be able to watch it over and over until your Oasis arrives. TKC's version of Infinite Jest. Beware!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> One of the break-out diagrams I saw over the last weeks showed all the LEDs in the wider part of the bezel so they are all on one side.


That makes perfect sense. I'm sure that's where they are.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> The Amazon guys told me where the lights are, but I forget. I think it might have been coming from the left and right side. I just set the brightness on the Oasis at max and tried to peer into the sides to see if I could see where the light was coming from. It wasn't obvious, so it's a smooth bath of light, wherever it's coming from.


My understanding from things I've read is that the lights are on the side, and I think only on the side that has the buttons. I would have to dig around to find what gave me that impression....

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Can you completely disable the lightning or is it still on when you turn it all the way down?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I think there are some quilters here at KBoards. If you, you may enjoy the tail end of my Oasis video (now 33 percent uploaded to YouTube), because I filmed it in my wife's quilting studio, where she took time out from a parrot fish to try the Oasis and compare it with the PW. You can see her work at https://www.facebook.com/DarleneDetermanArtQuilts


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Can you completely disable the lightning or is it still on when you turn it all the way down?


I just turned the light on the Oasis to minimum and took it into the bathroom with the light off. I could not see a trace of light coming from the screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I think there are some quilters here at KBoards. If you, you may enjoy the tail end of my Oasis video (now 33 percent uploaded to YouTube), because I filmed it in my wife's quilting studio, where she took time out from a parrot fish to try the Oasis and compare it with the PW. You can see her work at https://www.facebook.com/DarleneDetermanArtQuilts


Yay! I was going to ask you about your wife's quilts but didn't want to derail things! I was going to ask if that's one of her quilts in the background of your unboxing video!

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay! I was going to ask you about your wife's quilts but didn't want to derail things!
> 
> Betsy


I am working on a post about her quilting teacher, Susan Carlson, who did a class and presentation here in Colorado this weekend. It will be up in a couple of days at http://lenedgerly.com . Her work is amazing. https://susancarlsonquilts.wordpress.com/


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have almost drained my laptop battery so I'm signing off.
Len, thanks again for taking time to visit with us and answer questions.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> I have almost drained my laptop battery so I'm signing off.
> Len, thanks again for taking time to visit with us and answer questions.


You're welcome Andra! I have really enjoyed my KBoards visits.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am here but I have been quiet...mostly waiting for my Oasis to arrive tomorrow!

L


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am here but I have been quiet...mostly waiting for my Oasis to arrive tomorrow!
> 
> L


Which cover did you get? 3G?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I am working on a post about her quilting teacher, Susan Carlson, who did a class and presentation here in Colorado this weekend. It will be up in a couple of days at http://lenedgerly.com . Her work is amazing. https://susancarlsonquilts.wordpress.com/


Yes, love her work!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Which cover did you get? 3G?


Merlot, Wifi only with Special Offers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Merlot, Wifi only with Special Offers


Me, too!

Len, you're welcome to join our Kindle Watch Party here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234229.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the same as Betsy and Leslie -- but because I was at work and didn't get to order until around 6 p.m. the day it was announced, my delivery date isn't until June 21.   Hoping some of the people who cancelled the Merlot and went with Black to get it sooner will push me up the line.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me, too!
> 
> Len, you're welcome to join our Kindle Watch Party here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234229.0.html
> ...


Love it. That's a great way to get a feel for the delivery times of Oasis. Thanks, Betsy. I will stop by!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Merlot rules!


----------



## grabbaggar (Jul 31, 2010)

Can you set the battery case to only charge once the battery level reaches below 50 percent?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Merlot rules!


Isn't that supposed to be *Harvard Crimson? *LOL


----------



## grabbaggar (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you miss not having the adaptive light feature like in the voyage?


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonderful insights, Len. Thanks so much. I should have mine by the afternoon tomorrow but great to hear your take/impressions.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

grabbaggar said:


> Can you set the battery case to only charge once the battery level reaches below 50 percent?


I don't think so. But there does seem to be a trigger point that begins sending power from the cover to the Oasis.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Wonderful insights, Len. Thanks so much. I should have mine by the afternoon tomorrow but great to hear your take/impressions.


You're welcome, Stanley. I hope you love your Oasis! Thanks for your good questions.


----------



## marygoblue (Nov 1, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned, it's fine not to have an adaptive light. It never worked right on my Voyage and I turned it off.


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

03:37 AM in France, I'm dying 
Thanks Len !


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

grabbaggar said:


> Do you miss not having the adaptive light feature like in the voyage?


No, I never actually use it on the Voyage. It seems odd they dropped it from the Oasis, though. I can't believe it added much to weight, but maybe it would have boosted cost even higher and they had to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

jeremleb said:


> 03:37 AM in France, I'm dying
> Thanks Len !


Bon soir!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jeremleb said:


> 03:37 AM in France, I'm dying
> Thanks Len !


Wow, jeremleb! Thanks for hanging in there with us!

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Isn't that supposed to be *Harvard Crimson? *LOL


Busted!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> No, I never actually use it on the Voyage. It seems odd they dropped it from the Oasis, though. I can't believe it added much to weight, but maybe it would have boosted cost even higher and they had to draw the line somewhere.


I expect in their focus groups, and based on Voyage users, it was a feature that most people just didn't care a lot about. It works well for me, but it certainly won't be hard to adjust the lighting as needed instead of letting it do it on its own.


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

Bonsoir (and bonne nuit for me ) !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I seldom adjust my lighting even manually, so I won't miss it.  Have I mentioned that I'm really lazy?


Betsy


----------



## jeremleb (Apr 23, 2016)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow, jeremleb! Thanks for hanging in there with us!
> 
> Betsy


My pleasure !


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

The adaptive lighting never really worked right for me, although I did not turn it off.  Always seemed to want to put the light way brighter than I wanted for the room, and never seemed to remember what I set it at for next time for that lighting.

crisandria


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I expect in their focus groups, and based on Voyage users, it was a feature that most people just didn't care a lot about. It works well for me, but it certainly won't be hard to adjust the lighting as needed instead of letting it do it on its own.


I bet you're right.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

crisandria said:


> The adaptive lighting never really worked right for me, although I did not turn it off. Always seemed to want to put the light way brighter than I wanted for the room, and never seemed to remember what I set it at for next time for that lighting.
> 
> crisandria


Good point. Lighting preference is highly subjective, so it would be difficult to have adaptive lighting please everyone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Len!

Time is winding down. We appreciate your time with us. And all of us who are receiving Oasis Kindles look forward to their arrival and appreciate your advice! Thanks so much for sharing your insights with us!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Len,

When you rotate it from hand to hand, is that awkward at all?  Is it more awkward in the cover or no difference?

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Hey Len!
> 
> Time is winding down. We appreciate your time with us. And all of us who are receiving Oasis Kindles look forward to their arrival and appreciate your advice! Thanks so much for sharing your insights with us!
> 
> L


You're welcome, Leslie. Thanks very much for asking me to join in these Q&As!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Len,
> 
> When you rotate it from hand to hand, is that awkward at all? Is it more awkward in the cover or no difference?
> 
> Betsy


I'd say it's slightly less awkward to shift from left to right without the cover. The first few times I made the switch it seemed odd, but very quickly it's becoming natural. It's like a dance between the shift in my hands and the screen doing is accelerometer flip at exactly the right moment. It always sticks the landing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I'd say it's slightly less awkward to shift from left to right without the cover. The first few times I made the switch it seemed odd, but very quickly it's becoming natural. It's like a dance between the shift in my hands and the screen doing is accelerometer flip at exactly the right moment. It always sticks the landing!


Thanks. I've been a little worried about transferring. I mostly read with my left hand, though I do change periodically.

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

This has been great. Thanks again for the invite. I'll sign off now and have some supper. Happy Oasis, everyone!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> This has been great. Thanks again for the invite. I'll sign off now and have some supper. Happy Oasis, everyone!


Thanks Len! So glad you could join us!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Len, it was fantastic!

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Len, thank you. Very interesting and informative. It's a tough decision, already having a perfectly good Voyage. This helps.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

LenEdgerly said:


> If there are any iMovie jockeys here tonight, I could clearly use some help expediting video upload to YouTube. I created a 17-minute video in iMovie, shared it as a file choosing 1080p, Best(ProRes) and better quality. I uploaded that from my hard drive to YouTube by dragging the file to the upload window. It's 18.39 GB. If there was a way to upload a decent quality video without the file being so huge, I'd love to know about it.


I don't know much about uploading to Youtube but I have made a lot of DVD rips to use on my tablet and I know that 18.39 gig for a 17 minute video isn't realistic. Something is wrong. Possibly you aren't using any compression.

It's no that it can't be that size. It is possible. But it shouldn't be. You can get very high quality video in a fraction of that size.

Also if you're using your home internet you might have ADSL instead of DSL, which means you get full bandwidth on downloads but not on uploads. In my 12 mbps connection I typically get 11 or 12 mbps downloading and 0.4 or 0.5 mbps or less uploading. ADSL is a little more common for home connections than regular DSL so it's worth looking into.

I'm typing this before I've read the full thread so you may have already figured something out but I see the video still isn't there so I'm posting it now. I hope it's not redundant. 

Barry


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you Len.

Lots of good questions tonight.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Apple prores  is typically used for professional editing rather than video distribution and streaming . It will take one or two orders of magnitude more time to obtain upload and will be hard to stream without down conversion as it can be 200-300 mb/s bit rate. Not sure what the other choices are, but you should probably pick another format.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

LenEdgerly said:


> Hi KBoards, I have been reading the questions up so far and preparing answers. I will begin uploading them now. My YouTube video has about 15 more minutes of uploading for the 17-minute Oasis review I prepared today. I did it in 1080p, so the views of the screen comparisons of Oasis, Voyage, and Paperwhite would be as useful as possible. I hope YouTube doesn't choke on it at the last minute. Fingers crossed. I think this is the link that will have it when the process completes: https://youtu.be/Xd8IOMPAKw0 .


The video is working now. Thanks, Len!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's right, Betsy. When you flip the Oasis over, to read in the left hand instead of the right, say, the top button will be Next if that's the way it was before you flipped. It's one of the coolest things about it, to see the page reorient itself so quickly. There is no pause in reading when you shift from one hand to the other.


I'm reading this thread now. Only on page 2. Got a question I'm concerned about. Top button is next page and lower button is previous? (They stay the same when switching hands.) But haptic buttons on the Voyage are opposite that -- top is previous and lower is next. I think that's the way page turn buttons have always been. My K3 is. Can you set those buttons as you want?

*ETA:* Pretty sure I got my answer on page 3 of this thread.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

This was terrific!  Thank you, Len!  

I'd pretty much talked myself into thinking my PW2 was good enough until watching Len's side by side comparison of the PW/Voyage/Oasis.  I'll absolutely be joining the ranks of Oasis waiters!

Off to Amazon.....


Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I'm reading this thread now. Only on page 2. Got a question I'm concerned about. Top button is next page and lower button is previous? (They stay the same when switching hands.) But haptic buttons on the Voyage are opposite that -- top is previous and lower is next. I think that's the way page turn buttons have always been. My K3 is. Can you set those buttons as you want?
> 
> *ETA:* Pretty sure I got my answer on page 3 of this thread.


I'm pretty sure you can set which is which. I just used that as an example.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Len's video review, as he says, is now up. Here's the link:






It's quite informative and a good way to while away 17 minutes while one waits for one's KO. I can listen to it about 31 more times before I think my KO will arrive, LOL.

Warning--there are three or four audio artifacts that last a couple of seconds; at least there were for me. They are not horribly loud (or weren't for me) but were a bit jarring when listening on headphones as I was this morning.

Betsy


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

i know its hard to tell from cameras but from Len's review the Voyage seems to have more contrast and sharpness than the oasis


----------

